# Repost verhindern in FORM



## PhoenixDH (21. März 2005)

Kann ich das irgendwie mit dem Formular verhindern, das es zu einem Repost der FORM kommt wenn man z.B. F5 drückt ?

Geht das direkt mit HTML oder muss ich das per PHP absichern ?


----------



## Gumbo (21. März 2005)

Lies dir mal folgende Antwort zur Frage „Wie verhindere ich mehrfaches Absenden eines Formulars?“ der de.comp.lang.php.*-Newsgroup durch.


----------



## PhoenixDH (21. März 2005)

Danke, sieht gut aus, muss mich mal dransetzen !


----------

